

Show HN: Gulp AWS Splash, an Open-Source LaunchRock Alternative - niftylettuce
https://github.com/niftylettuce/gulp-aws-splash

======
mbesto
Very cool. I personally use Middleman[0] (static site builder in Ruby) and
FormKeep (to push email entries to virtually any service I want using Zapier).
You can easily deploy and maintain on AWS using the middleman-aws gem[1]

[0] - [https://middlemanapp.com/](https://middlemanapp.com/)

[1] - [https://github.com/alienfast/middleman-
aws](https://github.com/alienfast/middleman-aws)

~~~
hopeless
FYI, you might not need FormKeep because you can POST forms directly to Zapier

------
niftylettuce
Thanks all! This is a highly opinionated setup, but it's pretty flexible if
you don't want to use Jade or something. Also, check out my other project I
just released the other day at [http://motd.sh](http://motd.sh)!

------
eddywashere
I built something similar w/ Mailgun & mongo [https://node-
prelaunch.herokuapp.com](https://node-prelaunch.herokuapp.com)

\- I work for Mailgun :)

------
dguido
This looks like a perfect candidate for a Heroku button:

[https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2014/8/7/heroku-
button](https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2014/8/7/heroku-button)

------
santiagobasulto
Nick's done it again! Awesome project!!

